# Intercepting Big Trout, Reds Tight in Places



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

*ONLINE STORE* - Castaway Lodge is proud to announce the location of our online retail store featuring some new designs and some old favorites available for purchase 12/24/365.

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible. Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

*Wade Fishing At The Core*

Lots and lots of hard work and experience has been going into each and every fishing trip producing for many of our guests. Knowing where the fish are helps on most days. However, some of those fish can only be caught wade fishing and we've seen that picture before. Monday and Tuesday found big winds hitting the coast and Monday's boat fishing trips were disappointing. By Tuesday, we'd broken the airboat out and managed to hit solid Redfish limits saving a two day trip for guests of Toby M. By Wednesday things had settled out and it was back off to the races on all approaches both boat and wade fishing. Turbidity once again complicated things late week as unsettled winds popped back off making the boat fishing scene less predictable. 8,100 folks follow us on *Facebook*

Friday's trip with a large animal pharmaceutical company produced wildly for those boats wade fishing; the boat fishing scene was solid on the airboat trip and other big water boats managed to box some fish but short of limits. Catch us on* Youtube *

*Shrimpfest Tournament - Top Honors*

As Title sponsor of this years "Shrimpfest & Fishing Tournament" this year, we were in awe of the many volunteers and attendees that came out to support the community and make it a big success! Hats off to all of those folks for sure! We even managed to squeeze in enough time to edge out the competition with 2nd and 3rd place finishes behind Team Waterloo and Jimmy Burns. Capt. James Cunningham and Team Nubbins did the heavy lifting taking just over 18Lbs to stay in the hunt for The Waterloo boys but 21Lbs and change was too strong. James said "we must have caught 50 Trout but they were mostly 20" fish and that wasn't going to cut it against Jimmy and team. Mike Martinez and the Pura Pesca Team were hot on the trail but couldn't get the upgrades needed to dig it out. Follow us on *Instagram.*

*Big Water Beat Down - Surf Heading For Primetime*

Bull Reds & big schools of Jacks with the occassional King Fish and Sharks are being encountered on our big water trips with big ripping tides coming in early. That has made for some sore arms and backs of late but lots of great memories and big smiles. We should be hitting a period of stability as winds begin to back down heading toward July. That's going to make for some explosive runs on the outside beach and near shore for the Big Big's.

We've got lots and lots of great fishin ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE.*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.

Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog
*
September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pic: B


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: C


----------

